# Underworld 2: Go see it NOW!



## TheMexicanKingVII (Jan 20, 2006)

Alright I just got back from seeing this movie, at first I had complete doubts if this movie would be anything worth watching, and let me tell you that this movie is completely fucking kick ass. It had everything I wanted to see in _Hostel_ but didn't. From beginning to end it is like non-stop action and one sex scene in which we saw nothing.

You don't really need to see the first one to know what is going on but they let you know since this film basically starts where the last one ended. This time you have some super hybrids and a berserk wolf and lot of dead folks all over the place.

I wish I could make this a more thorough review but here is what you need to know.

Sound-8
Action-10
Story-7
Sex-5
Blood-10
Acting-8

Rental or Theater? Definitely theater!


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 20, 2006)

A few of my friends and myself are probably going to watch this tonight or tomorrow night depending on our schedules. We've all been waiting on this sequel for the longest. ^^


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 20, 2006)

it's already out??


----------



## TGC (Jan 20, 2006)

Today is the premiere isn't it? I'll definitely check it out...


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jan 20, 2006)

Is the half lycan/ half vampire in this? Not Marcus but the guy from the first one who faught Victor.(can't remember his name. Mike? or sumtin.)


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 20, 2006)

Kazuya Mishima said:
			
		

> Is the half lycan/ half vampire in this? Not Marcus but the guy from the first one who faught Victor.(can't remember his name. Mike? or sumtin.)



Yeah, i saw his face in the trailer.


----------



## TheMexicanKingVII (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah the Hybrid is in this, and there is another hybrid who is going around from what I could understand. It's a good movie if you didn't like the first one too much.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2006)

Ima see it monday, i'll tell u what i thinkk.


----------



## Shadowscar (Jan 20, 2006)

Is it out in the UK?


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jan 20, 2006)

TheMexicanKingVII said:
			
		

> Yeah the Hybrid is in this, and there is another hybrid who is going around from what I could understand. It's a good movie if you didn't like the first one too much.



By second hybrid do u mean Marcus (guy with bat wings).

I was thinking there are 3 sons of that immortal guy (last name corvinus i think).
One was bit by a bat(Marcus i assume)
One was human and had kids(thats how that mike guy came arond in the first movie and became the first hybrid)
But their was another bit by a wolf and i was just thinking where the hell is he? and if marcus was the first vamp (according to these movies) why was Victor stronger and older than him?


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So do Speedman and Beckinsale shack up in this movie?

Does Speedman die?


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jan 20, 2006)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So do Speedman and Beckinsale shack up in this movie?



We can only hope.


----------



## Spartan_24 (Jan 20, 2006)

Kazuya Mishima said:
			
		

> By second hybrid do u mean Marcus (guy with bat wings).
> 
> I was thinking there are 3 sons of that immortal guy (last name corvinus i think).
> One was bit by a bat(Marcus i assume)
> ...



Marcus was bit by a bat. The guy who was bit by a wolf his name is William but im not going to say anything else cause I will ruin it for some of the people who haven't seen the movie. Victor was never stronger than Marcus. I would of explained things but then like I said earlier I don't want to spoil it for those that want to see the movie. What Im going to tell you is that this movie is better than the first one, so if you liked the first one. You will love this one. BTW the sex scene between Kate beckinsale and Scott Speedman wasn't that good. Kate doesn't show anything


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 20, 2006)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yes, but you dont see much. Not that I care, I personally find those scenes distracting.

You think he does at one point, but he comes back






Anyway, I liked the movie.

Had some stupid plot holes and some lame and unexplained twists, but a very good action movie.

7.5/10

better than the original(5/10) for sure.

Anyway, if they make a 3rd, I'd rather see a prequel back during the middle ages. that would be cool.

Like in the beginning of this movie.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jan 20, 2006)

Spartan_24 said:
			
		

> Marcus was bit by a bat. The guy who was bit by a wolf his name is William but im not going to say anything else cause I will ruin it for some of the people who haven't seen the movie. Victor was never stronger than Marcus. I would of explained things but then like I said earlier I don't want to spoil it for those that want to see the movie. What Im going to tell you is that this movie is better than the first one, so if you liked the first one. You will love this one. BTW the sex scene between Kate beckinsale and Scott Speedman wasn't that good. Kate doesn't show anything



Ok well thanks for clearing some of it up with out spoiling it. I know hybrid marcus is stronger than victor was in this movie, but i could of sworn that Kate in the last movie said something like "Victor is the oldest and strongest of us all". 
Dosen't matter though i can't wait too see it tomorrow. Underworld 1 kicked ass and it sounds like 2 is even better.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 21, 2006)

Yay, worse than the first...





im going to see i tonight, just because I am bored...but if the movie is even slightly as bad as the first, my review will stand with Rottentomatoe.com....why because most of the critics know what they are talking about on that site...and therefore i trust them...except for somtimes...like with Kill Bill...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 21, 2006)

the sex scene didn't show anything?  r u crazy.  i saw her whole body and her tit.  no nipple though.

she's so f'n hot.

uhm i think this one was better than first..mike own'd in this one too...i was a bit scared during that break he took though.


----------



## me_is_david (Jan 21, 2006)

lol the sex scene really didn't show much
they like angled it so you don't see anything at all, its like perfectly covered up lol

anyway it was alright, friend said the first one is alot better. I've seen parts of the first one so I can't compare.
But iuno if its worth the 9.75$ I paid for lol.

but well it has an ending lol, I don't see what else they can do with it.
Fight scene's were really good though, although the last fight being a bit longer than it was would have been nice.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jan 21, 2006)

Just saw it and all i have to say is.....AWESOME!!!!! it was better than the first in every way.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 21, 2006)

So what's the deal, are Michael and Selene like married now or something?


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Jan 21, 2006)

there is sex in this movie?


----------



## Id (Jan 21, 2006)

Ok I have some questions. Big huge spoilers!


*Spoiler*: __ 



How is Marcus a Hybrid?  I mean he didn?t show any lycan traits. Micheal just said he is a hybrid and Seeline says up he is thats it.

Seelene- exactly what happened to her. Besides getting a power up and being able to walk in the sun.

And what was Marcus purpose of unleashing William. What was his goal? 





And yes the movie is enjoyable if you like these kinds of movies. (I know I  do)


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 21, 2006)

Michael is a hybrid because he was bitten by a werewolf in the first movie and became a lycan.  When he was dying, Selene bit him to give him vampiric powers and a vampire/lycan hybrid.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jan 22, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Ok I have some questions. Big huge spoilers!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



1) Marcus is a hybrid because that lycans's blood fell into his tank, so it created a vamp-wolf thing. Micheal is the opposite he is more of a wolf-vamp thing.

2) i think that person lost the powers because of u know who's death's.
Vampire 1:"I can help you fight!!'
Vampire 2: "No! If u die its over for all of us"
(lol i could jus thave been more specific with spoiler tags but i don't want anyone to ruin it for themselves)

3) Dude it was his brother and he loved him. What would you do if your's was locked up?


----------



## JAPPO (Jan 22, 2006)

gave this movie a helluva low score. No thanks.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2006)

woah, just saw the movie, really good, and the sex scene was good, you actually saw her nipple for 1/6 of a second  she had really good forms *drools*


----------



## Shadowscar (Jan 22, 2006)

Is the movie out in the UK?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 22, 2006)

meh, i was somewhat enjoying this movie(5/10 which is lenient) then, Seleene jumped in the water(yes jumped in the water and submerged) with a shotgun. Now, I can forgive the movie on physics where it should be, like how she can jump down from a far distance and not get fall damage(although i dont know why she saves another vampire from falling when obviously it wouldn't hurt the fucker). I however could not forgive this. She jumped in the water and submerged with a shotgun and then like a minute after being out of the water she used said shotgun...ok, that ruined the movie, it ruined the 5 out of 10 and made it a 1 out of 10.

Even a moron will know a gun will become water logged...also, She knew the Fing guns would not work on the damn Lycan so WHY THE HELL DID SHE KEEP TRYING TO SHOOT THE THING! I just cannot forgive crappy directing of that caliber...i give this movie a 1 out of 10...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 22, 2006)

no idea bout uk...check a site.   uhm... i'll tell u the answers w/ spoiler tag

edit-- lol dude, 1/10? harsh...that gun thing ok i guess that's true, but other movies do the same thing.

as for the person she saved from falling...which i think was teh guy falling through the bridge?  he wasn't a vampire..those special op guys were all humans.  till they started getting changed from the william chewing.  and as for th water thing yeah, that's just stupid 'cause shes a vamp , if she can fall off a building and not get hurt the whole water thing won't do much either. hah.


*Spoiler*: __ 



marcus is a vampire-wolf hybrid-more vampire 'cause that's what he was originally, michael is more wolf-vampire 'cause he was wolf before he back vamp impowered.  the hybrids are different.  both strong though.  marcus got his hybrid from that one lycan's blood that drained into his tomb or w/e it was

i'm not sure what u mean by the 2nd question, but she drank the first true immortals blood(marcus and williams father)  and she got special power now..more strength and some added bonus of walking in daylight.  i think that's what u were askin' about.  her blood seems better now w/ that added blood...her eyes went like a glowy yellow when she killed marcus

well part of it was he loved his brother , the other part was he wanted to dominate the world, and he knew his brother would listen to him, and also 'cause mass carnage , since he is more wolf than any other lycan could be.  and plus his power is immense.

hope that helped.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 22, 2006)

Nope, waterlogged weapons actually firing makes me hate the movie...


----------



## JAPPO (Jan 22, 2006)

1/10 seems reasonable.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jan 23, 2006)

i haven't seen this movie but i would like to, has anyone seen it that can tell me if it was good or not?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 23, 2006)

Can you not read the thread? We have all been giving our opinions...


----------



## NarutoMark (Jan 23, 2006)

i saw it, i was impressed with it vause i went in expecting less


----------



## anbutofu (Jan 23, 2006)

eh, i wasnt expecting much from a sequel, but they really didnt try too hard to evolve the movie's story even w/ a possible 3rd installment...the first movie's selling point was story + twist(hybrid).  the 2nd movie instead of developing these a little more, jumps right into the gore n sex, which i believe will be the selling points of the movie.  it starts off nice w/ a historical background, but it only teases the watchers imo.  corvin was dissapointing, marcus was cool at first...and so much more powerful than the other 2...just doesnt make sense.  thats my beef w/ the movie...it doesnt have a point, just gore and sex, it had so much potential.  we have no idea how corvinus became an immortal, how organized the vampire nation and lycan nation are, why a hybrid would be stronger than an ancient, etc...
story - 1
acting - 2.5
fx - 4
overall -  2.5


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jan 23, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> Can you not read the thread? We have all been giving our opinions...



yeah, lol i was too lazy to read the previous posts, lol.   anyways, yaeh i think i will watch the movie despite any review i've heard or read.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh, well apology accepted.


----------



## JusDaMan (Jan 24, 2006)

Who was the third immortal? there's viktor, marcus and ???

was it the chick that got killed in the first movie in the train? dam she wack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you or anyone in the movie say Oooooooo when michael ripped open william's jaw? 1/2 the people in my theather said that ahahah. crazyyyyy. selen broke the wing thing like it was nothing and went Woop. ooo loved that part too

Alexander was the father of both. he was the first immortal. he got some freaky blood that is able to combine both lycan and vampire blood(hes the generic father). and get this... he became immortal because the plague in his body mutated and transfered his genes to william and marcus. wolf and bat bit them, and mutated to lycan and vampire. 

all this started from a plague...

I think towards the end of the movie selen became a vampire/lycan hybrid (as opposed to michael's lycan/vampire hybrid). 

now they can make babies and have a complete vamcan. (Think ichigo from bleach. not vazard or annacar but complete mix)


----------



## anbutofu (Jan 24, 2006)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wha? huh? err? where are you getting this info from?  did i miss something?
*Spoiler*: __ 



 i know alexander is the father...but how did he become immortal from a plague?
alexander isnt a hybrid, he isnt a vampire or a lycan, he is just immortal.  he is considered stronger than marcus and william because he is father of the immortals, including lycans and vampires.  selene didnt become a vampire lycan hybrid, she was a vampire that drank the blood of the father of the immortals. so she became a vampire/immortal hybrid. and ichigo is on the way to being a vaizard, he is not even part arrancar...



that's just my opinion anyway


----------



## superman_1 (Jan 24, 2006)

watched this movie on its opening day and gotta say i liked it.... kate beckinsale looked hot... liked the history part the most... overall a good movie.....


----------



## JusDaMan (Jan 25, 2006)

anbutofu said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rewatched the movie, yea thats true lol... Its really hard to listen to the characters talk when we got people coughing. Eh VP/IM hybrid is cool too.

Reason i said ichigo is the "perfect" hybrid is cause sure he became a shinigami first but that wasn't his power, that was rukia's, when he finally got his own power, he was on the way of becomming hollow THEN be became shinigami. And he did all that without the help of that special stone thingy. Hes not 60/40( as opposed to vaizard and arrancar.), hes 50/50. 

but now we getting off topic arn't we.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 25, 2006)

Where the hell does Bleach come in to all of this? Anyways, I saw the first Underworld today, and the beginning of it was whack, but I got to admit, the movie got really interesting towards the end. Now I understand the movie on a good level. Um, so did Kraven die in the first movie [Cause I didn't see him], or does he come back in the 2nd? And is Marcus a true badass?


----------



## anbutofu (Jan 25, 2006)

yah, kraven's body is full of silver nitrate, which = gg for werewolves.  im just not sure if kraven planned for marcus to be revived so william could be set free or if it was coincidental.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm gonna download this one,isn't out in Europe till end of march or something..pfff


----------



## shibigoku (Jan 25, 2006)

Lol, I saw it and the two things I said after seeing it are:

"What about Blade, then?" and "Wolverine vs the hybrid without wings (forgot his name)"


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 25, 2006)

Kraven's body got full of silver nitate? When did that happened? Not Lucian, but Kraven [the vampire who betrayed Victor].


----------



## JusDaMan (Jan 25, 2006)

kraven just made a small appearance in this movie. He got killed off in the first 20 minutes by marcus


----------



## Nakor (Jan 25, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> Nope, waterlogged weapons actually firing makes me hate the movie...


thats how my friend was in the first movie when they had UV bullets to kill the vampires.  he thought it was so ridiculous that he hated the movie...

but come on...its a movie about hybrids of vampires and werewolves...isn't that ridiculous enough.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 25, 2006)

i said i could forgive the werewolves/vampires, but not waterlogged weapons firing...nope, not gonna do it...movie sucked...


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jan 25, 2006)

lol
I seen the movie!!
I thought it was cool!!
The ending KINDA seem like there was going to part three or something XD
But I dont think soo......


----------



## Nakor (Jan 25, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> i said i could forgive the werewolves/vampires, but not waterlogged weapons firing...nope, not gonna do it...movie sucked...


how disappointing..

*Spoiler*: __ 




though i must say that i did not like the fact that speedman lived in the movie.  when he died i got so happy, then he came back to life...which i thought was really lame. besides that i liked the movie.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 25, 2006)

Ah, so Kraven died in the second. Thanks for the spoiler. All you had to say was that he didn't die and reappears in the 2nd. But nooooooo, you had to go and tell me he got killed, and by Marcus! GOD!


----------



## Id (Jan 26, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Ah, so Kraven died in the second. Thanks for the spoiler. All you had to say was that he didn't die and reappears in the 2nd. But nooooooo, you had to go and tell me he got killed, and by Marcus! GOD!




True! 

Spoiler tags ppl use them!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 26, 2006)

All he did was save you 7 bucks...the man should get a medal...PS....King Kong dies at the end.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2006)

I thought this was quite entertaining. I give it 5.5. 

Action - 8 - Fun, Some nice special effects, Nice enviroments, lots of bashing. 
Story - 4 - I got more of an idea this time. I understood everything perfectly were the other movie i got kinda confused. 
acting - 4 - KB did great and so did micheal but everyone else was adverge or sucked...
Overall - 5.5 - Some flaws as stated above with the shotgun part. Also Micheal being dead for twenty minutes and THEN coming back....Either come back right away or stay dead! But yeah it was very good movie and worth the missly 8 bucks. I enjoyed it and everyone should give it a chance. *The begining was enjoyable. I liked the werewolf vs vamp *With knight armor*


----------



## Railith (Jan 27, 2006)

It was a good movie, but not near as good as the first one. There wasn't any twist and the werewolves were lacking through most of the movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2006)

I thought the werewolves looked far better in this movie. I enjoyed both but for different reasons. This one's action was great but the last one had more twist and a better story.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 27, 2006)

well i dont want to see the movie but can u ppls convince me to see it


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2006)

How about no you lazy bastard


----------



## happygolucky (Jan 27, 2006)

I saw the first one, thought it was pretty cool. Heard the second one was pretty cool and had a hot secks scene in it. D:


----------



## Peliqua (Jan 30, 2006)

I didn't expect them to show the sex scene... like THAT.
I was watching like, Oh, okay.. there goes the shirt, that's fine, okay--
OMG SIDEVIEW MISSIONARY POSITION THRUSTING!!!!!!!!!1111111111111

I died of embarassment, watching it with my GRANDAD.


----------



## Powerman (Jan 30, 2006)

I thought it was very action packed, but I disliked the fact that they moved so extremely fast through it. It was a good movie if you like Vampires and ect, which I do, but it was lacking something some where. 

I liked it.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 3, 2006)

OMFG this is the worst movie i have ever seen

i thought underworld 1 was bad

fuck this is even worse

seriously the whole movie dont make no fucking sense 
after that girls drinks you know whos blood she should be the fuckin strongest of them all

and for what fucking reason is that ass after his brother the didnt even do shit together 

this was the worst movie *EVER*


----------



## zuhair (Feb 4, 2006)

nice movie...not bad for a sequal..hohoho


----------



## Kurupt_kun (Feb 4, 2006)

I was expecting better.  I really liked the first one, but this one, not so much.


----------

